# Orihime (Bleach) vs. Sakura (Naruto)



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

I figured it is about time that the goddess of Bleach stacked up some OBD fight stats. How does this go?


----------



## Zatanna (Jul 5, 2016)

Orihime stomps. Not just In a fight, but in practically all categories :x

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Zatanna said:


> Orihime stomps. Not just In a fight, but in practically all categories :x


I approve of this message.


----------



## AllAboveOne (Jul 5, 2016)

Country level shield + way better reactions = GG


----------



## Imagine (Jul 5, 2016)

But does she actually have the DC to win?


----------



## Divell (Jul 5, 2016)

Imagine said:


> But does she actually have the DC to win?


should have, but in any case she can always use Sakura's attack against herself or cure her to death... literally.


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Imagine said:


> But does she actually have the DC to win?



She can send the force of Sakura's attacks back at her, so that should help.


----------



## AllAboveOne (Jul 5, 2016)

Imagine said:


> But does she actually have the DC to win?


A way weaker Inoue was able to hurt Ginjo


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Orhime got some huge boost or something? Last time I checked Sakura would smash her to a pulp.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> She can send the force of Sakura's attacks back at her, so that should help.


Is this a projectile being sent back at her or?


AllAboveOne said:


> A way weaker Inoue was able to hurt Ginjo


He's weaker than Sakura.


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Orhime got some huge boost or something? Last time I checked Sakura would smash her to a pulp.


The goddess's shield is strong enough to block Bach's attacks, she can send the force of an attack her shield stops back at an opponent, was able to instantly heal Ichigo while he was rushing Bach like an idiot and getting his ass kicked, and she didn't show any signs of getting tired...until Bach put her to sleep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2016)

Orihime has strong shields...but so what?

Even Sakura isn't so incompetent that she'd lose to someone who can only defend and can't tank anything worth a damn. If she can't bash through the shields, she uses Katsuyu for distractions or smashes the ground, has the bitch fall and capitalize.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> she can send the force of an attack her shield stops back at an opponent



And gave Human Ginjo a few bruises. Not exactly worth noting and she has no feats beyond this.



> she didn't show any signs of getting tired



Not hard when he was ignoring her the entire time

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sougo (Jul 5, 2016)

Orihime deflecting a country level attack reeks of PIS.


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Is this a projectile being sent back at her or?
> 
> He's weaker than Sakura.


This is how it works:


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Sablés said:


> And gave Human Ginjo a few bruises. Not exactly worth noting and she has no feats beyond this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not hard when he was ignoring her the entire time


It only sends back the force of the attack. So if Ginjo only attacked with enough force to slightly injure himself, then that is what he was hit with. 

Stopping attacks of that level still takes energy. Don't pretend she didn't put in work Liquid.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> It only sends back the force of the attack. So if Ginjo only attacked with enough force to slightly injure himself, then that is what he was hit with.



Uh no? Don't know about that translation but all it says is that her shield blocks and then counters. Said nothing about throwing the energy back.

Either way, the point still stands. Those are her best feats with that trick and she's doing nothing to Sakura with it.


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Uh no? Don't know about that translation but all it says is that her shield blocks and then counters. Said nothing about throwing the energy back.
> 
> Either way, the point still stands. Those are her best feats with that trick and she's doing nothing to Sakura with it.



The explosion is the dissipation.


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 5, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Orihime has strong shields...but so what?
> 
> Even Sakura isn't so incompetent that she'd lose to someone who can only defend and can't tank anything worth a damn. If she can't bash through the shields, she uses Katsuyu for distractions or smashes the ground, has the bitch fall and capitalize.



Except Sakura IS that kinda incompetent and impulsive, hell, the few smart times she has shown in the series sometimes comes off as PIS or an Informed Ability of hers.

Sakura isn't faster than Orihime nor does she have the DC or hax to bypass her shields, period.
And again, her blocking Yhwach's shadow attacks shouldn't be trying to shove her into the low end when those attacks STILL hurt Ichigo...the same Ichigo that took Meninas's punch straight out with no problem whatsoever(and she's basically Sakura lite) past a slight bruise.

Orihime does win out in a war of attrition because her shield and healing skills have never shown to really tire her out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Also, isn't Sakura only city level, or was there some Naruto boosts that I don't know about?


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 5, 2016)

Possibly silly question: can Sakura tank her own attacks?

I understand that brawlers typically default to DC = durability. However, IIRC, her super strength is a product of having the control to blast out chakra right at the point of impact and not by actual physical strength.

So, is the DC required to harm Ginjou really that far from the DC needed to harm her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Jul 5, 2016)

Orihime stomps this bitch

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jul 5, 2016)

Bros, the shield reflects the same power of the attack back at them.


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Possibly silly question: can Sakura tank her own attacks?
> 
> I understand that brawlers typically default to DC = durability. However, IIRC, her super strength is a product of having the control to blast out chakra right at the point of impact and not by actual physical strength.
> 
> So, is the DC required to harm Ginjou really that far from the DC needed to harm her?



This is what I was getting at. Sakura is only strong when she has her chakra focused. If she isn't expecting the explosion then there is no telling how high or low her guard might be since, in her mind, she is just attacking a shield. Also, Orihime's counter hurt Ginjo enough for his ass to stop attacking, and he should be city level just like Sakura, at the least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jul 5, 2016)

It seems you all are putting a bit too much effort into figuring out which useless character is stronger than the other.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Jul 5, 2016)

Doubting the true queen should be a bannable offense.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Disagree 3


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Orihime stomps this bitch


i see you have a thing for tiddies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> It seems you all are putting a bit too much effort into figuring out which useless character is stronger than the other.


The goddess of Bleach is never useless

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 4


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> This is what I was getting at. Sakura is only strong when she has her chakra focused. If she isn't expecting the explosion then there is no telling how high or low her guard might be since, in her mind, she is just attacking a shield. Also, Orihime's counter hurt Ginjo enough for his ass to stop attacking, and he should be city level just like Sakura, at the least.



ugh... what's this fanfic?

"chakra focus" has no bearing on her durability

she can either tank the supposed explosion or she can't


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2016)

Orihime is trash

Reactions: Agree 7 | Dislike 4


----------



## Veggie (Jul 5, 2016)

The World said:


> i see you have a thing for tiddies


Who doesnt, a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> ugh... what's this fanfic?
> 
> "chakra focus" has no bearing on her durability
> 
> she can either tank the supposed explosion or she can't



Sakura's "strength" is based on her ability to focus and control her chakra, so her strength/durability isn't going to have the same equivalence of someone who causes major damage from just brute strength. The manga NEVER supports the idea that Sakura can do shit without the chakra enhancement, so what makes you think she would have x amount of durability without chakra control?


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 5, 2016)

What? people actually like fucking Orihime? 

two equally shit characters in here.

anyways, orihime has no possible way to harm sakura. The state of mind is important here. If it's bloodlusted then sakura would go with her strongest punch and orihime would reflect it and if sakura has no way to recover from it(I don't reallly have that kind of knowledge on sakura but I know she's a medic) then GG sakura. If he can, then orihime loses afterwards.

In a normal fight sakura would test inoue then learn about her shield reflection then GG orihime, nothing for her to do left but wait for sakura to find a way and give her a direct blow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Orihime's reaction shits on whatever Sakura has to offer.  Also, Sakura hasn't really been shown to feel our her opponent. The best Sakura can hope for is a stalemate...but there is no way that she is going to win. She'd get tired from throwing punches faster than Orihime would get tired from blocking them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> Sakura's "strength" is based on her ability to focus and control her chakra, so her strength/durability isn't going to have the same equivalence of someone who causes major damage from just brute strength. The manga NEVER supports the idea that Sakura can do shit without the chakra enhancement, so what makes you think she would have x amount of durability without chakra control?



Her ability to "punch things", her DC is based on the tehnique that revolves around releasing a precise amount of concentrated chakra at a certain point of time

there is nothing in the manga that suggests that characters can enchance their durability by using the same or similar tehnique, by focusing their chakra and releasing it with their punches or whatever, that is your fanfic

as a matter of fact, there is no suggestion that Sakura uses some actual specific tehnique to increase her durability as a burst at certain points of time at all

only the suggestion that releasing her Byakugou generally increases her all other stats because more chakra = better DC, speed and durability

no different from other characters that get a boost in stats after getting a chakra boost, and no different from Bleach where more reaitsu = better stats

as for chakra enchancement - no Nardo character can do shit without chakra, their general speed, their general durability etc is a result of a "chakra enchancement", which for all intense and purpose is "passive" and not some active shit that you can bypass by catching off guard or whatever

though there are tehniques that increase the "passive chakra enchancement" like Nardo's different modes, lightning cloak or gates or like Sakura's byakugou like I've said

and there are tehniques that provide additional increase in durability but which require character's activation and maintainment like Kakuzu's Iron Skin or Gaara's Sand Armor, but again like I've said - there is no suggestion that Sakura has such a tehnique not in the manga, not in the databook even

as for her "getting caught off guard" by the shield, she was caught off guard by Juudara's invisible Limbo clone mid-punch and guess what - she was fine


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> Also, Sakura hasn't really been shown to feel our her opponent.



I don't understand this.


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 5, 2016)

I am aware of orihime's capable reaction speed but there are still some methods sakura can use and has plenty of time to do to get in a direct punch as long as orihime has no mean to harm sakura.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 5, 2016)

How does orihime even kill sakura...or anyone for that matter.


----------



## The Dark Flame (Jul 5, 2016)

Never thought I'd see the day where Orihime can stomp someone like this


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> -snip-


Using other characters as a means to justify a stance on Sakura isn't going to work. Has Naruto gotten strongest? Yes. But he also fights in different modes that we know increase his stats. He is isn't doing crazy stuff in base. What about Sasuke and Madara? They have high chakra levels too, right? But do you see them tanking hits? No, they use Susanno. There are also people like Kakashi that dish out MUCH more than he can take.

In the end though, I don't think Sakura has the stats to hang with Orhime. She will tire down, and she will take a loss.



Trax said:


> I don't understand this.


What I'm saying is that I don't recall Sakura getting into a fight without tossing around full powered punches from the get-go. So she'd get hit with all of that force early on.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 5, 2016)

ITT Hamaru pitting a universally hated character against his shitty waifu to wank her and get her a win

> desperation

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Solar (Jul 5, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> ITT Hamaru pitting a universally hated character against his shitty waifu to wank her and get her a win
> 
> > desperation



What's so surprising? Old members do this literally every two weeks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Saint Saga (Jul 5, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Orihime is trash


The one useful post in this thread.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> What I'm saying is that I don't recall Sakura getting into a fight without tossing around full powered punches from the get-go. So she'd get hit with all of that force early on.



no iirc sakura fires out casual punches that are enough to kill orihime, but not enough to kill her. in the case in which sakura is bloodlusted then she would go for her strongest attack(again I have no knowledge on that matter, maybe @DarkTorrent has better naruto background)

the point is that orihime has no means to kill orihime, sakura can take all the time she wants in a normal state of mind, she could even use a basic bunshin or whatever it's called and attack orihime from all directions, GG.


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> ITT Hamaru pitting a universally hated character against his shitty waifu to wank her and get her a win
> 
> > desperation


Yes, because this match is so clear cut, right? 

If I just wanted to give Orihime a win, I would have put her against someone weaker. Believe it or not, it can be done.



Trax said:


> no iirc *sakura fires out casual punches that are enough to kill orihime, but not enough to kill her.* in the case in which sakura is bloodlusted then she would go for her strongest attack(again I have no knowledge on that matter, maybe @DarkTorrent has better naruto background)
> 
> the point is that orihime has no means to kill orihime, sakura can take all the time she wants in a normal state of mind, she could even use a basic bunshin or whatever it's called and attack orihime from all directions, GG.


How would Sakura even know what would be enough to kill Orihime to even use that tactic? Also, why would she think about that if she doesn't know about the reflection? Is there a single scan of Sakura using that logic? Also, Bach hit Orihime with something to put her down, but not kill her, so she can likely take more than you're imagining. 

Sakura has never used bunshin like that before from what I can recall.


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> Yes, because this match is so clear cut, right?
> 
> If I just wanted to give Orihime a win, I would have put her against someone weaker. Believe it or not, it can be done.
> 
> ...




because the weakest punch sakura has shown is still enough to kill orihime who's got shit for durability?

as I said that's the main reason behind the state of mind in the OBD. There's bloodlusted and in character, search the difference.

we're not debating in the naruto battle dome here, that's like saying edward elric can't make a sword because he was never shown to despite his alchemy being able to achieve greater bounds. same thing here, heck they must be able to use bunshin to become genin. if you don't want to go that way then there's the slug she summons as another option.


----------



## Divell (Jul 5, 2016)

The World said:


> i see you have a thing for tiddies


And you don't?


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 5, 2016)

yeah 2D titties that are only aroused when she calls for kourasaki kun. confessing being a hardcore weeb and a cuck at the same tme?

no thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 5, 2016)

Saint Saga said:


> The one useful post in this thread.



it's been some time saga

dk if you vaguely remember but previous user is hardcore


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Trax said:


> because the weakest punch sakura has shown is still enough to kill orihime who's got shit for durability?
> 
> as I said that's the main reason behind the state of mind in the OBD. There's bloodlusted and in character, search the difference.
> 
> we're not debating in the naruto battle dome here, that's like saying edward elric can't make a sword because he was never shown to despite his alchemy being able to achieve greater bounds. same thing here, heck they must be able to use bunshin to become genin. if you don't want to go that way then there's the slug she summons as another option.


I know the difference in state of mind. That doesn't do shit to back your stance that Sakura is going to just start using tactics and strategy that she NEVER used. IC she doesn't use those tactics, and BL, she still fucking doesn't. Do you know how state of mind works? 

BL Kakashi would kill Orihime immediately with kamui, a jutsu that he actually uses in the manga. IC, he would poke around, see what she can do, and would still win with kamui, just later in the fight. In the mean time, he would use jutsu that he has shown to utilize in a fight. 

Saying Sakura would surround Orihime with bunshin is completely outside of how she fights BL or not. If this fight was with knowledge then MAYBE you'd have a point.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> Using other characters as a means to justify a stance on Sakura isn't going to work. Has Naruto gotten strongest? Yes. But he also fights in different modes that we know increase his stats. He is isn't doing crazy stuff in base. What about Sasuke and Madara? They have high chakra levels too, right? But do you see them tanking hits? No, they use Susanno. There are also people like Kakashi that dish out MUCH more than he can take.



I did see them tank hits

the fact that they use an active ability to achieve better durability does not mean that their durability without it is completely shit especially in relation to characters from another verse all together

base alive Madara was a punching bag of all 9 Bijus (each of who have > city level strength) and it took a combined attack from all 9 for him to lose a hand

Rinnegan Sauce (without using Susanoo) went in CQC with Juudara's (who is >>> Ywach) Limbo clones, he also fought in CQC with Momoshiki and Kinshiki, characters that are capable of fighting CQC with BSM adult Nardo ( a younger version overpowered a moon cutting attack with a single concentrated punch)

just a few that came to mind

the thing is Nardo characters do have durability feats without using tehniques like Susanoo, Iron Skin, Lightning Armor or chakra cloaks, basically in base

many of them are better than anything Orihime has shown or gets scaled to



> In the end though, I don't think Sakura has the stats to hang with Orhime. She will tire down, and she will take a loss.



you don't think but she does

her unaccepted high end feats shit all over Orihime's (punching Kaguya >>> a shield taking a hit from Yhwach)

her accepted feats do too

for starters, she actually does have DC feats, that suggest that Orihime will be one shotted if hit directly, she did regenerate from getting manhandled by Limbo and then stabbed by fucking Juudara, meaning she can perfectly regen from the damage of her own punches (assuming she can't tank them)

stamina? she did serve as an overglorified healer and chakra battery, while also sometimes participating in battle directly and even summoning a giant slug... twice for 3 days straight

what are Orihime's stamina feats in comparison?



Frederica Bernkastel said:


> What's so surprising? Old members do this literally every two weeks.



as a joke

not in desperation



Trax said:


> no iirc sakura fires out casual punches that are enough to kill orihime, but not enough to kill her. in the case in which sakura is bloodlusted then she would go for her strongest attack(again I have no knowledge on that matter, maybe @DarkTorrent has better naruto background)
> 
> the point is that orihime has no means to kill orihime, sakura can take all the time she wants in a normal state of mind, she could even use a basic bunshin or whatever it's called and attack orihime from all directions, GG.



her and Tsunade's feats with Byakugou suggest that Sakura can regenerate from any supposed damage from her own punches assuming she can't tank them



Hamaru said:


> Sakura has never used bunshin like that before from what I can recall.



her first 1 on 1 battle has her using bunshins


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow completely  dodged the point and I dare say, you purposely interpreted it as you like. 

and yes the state does matter, in character sakura would go for a casual punch for a test, _and once she've learned about the shield's abilities, she would resort to different tactics to pull out a direct hit without  hitting the shield.
_
and then I gave 2 viable methods such as bunshin and katsyuu decoy.  

on the other hand bloodlusted sakura would not bother testing and just go for her strongest attack and the shield would repel it but after reading this from @DarkTorrent :

"her and Tsunade's feats with Byakugou suggest that Sakura can regenerate from any supposed damage from her own punches assuming she can't tank them"

there is no discussion left, sakura would win either way.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 5, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> Yes, because this match is so clear cut, right?
> 
> If I just wanted to give Orihime a win, I would have put her against someone weaker. Believe it or not, it can be done.



way to miss the point


----------



## bitethedust (Jul 5, 2016)

ITT: waifu wars and dumb waifuposters: the revenge

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2016)

Trax said:


> it's been some time saga
> 
> dk if you vaguely remember but previous user is hardcore


oh so that's who you are


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 5, 2016)

Sakura beats Orihime in every stat apart from defense.

Offense (which Orihime has 0 from the get go), stamina, power, durability and probably even speed Sakura can best her at. What does Orihime have to even put down Sakura? She'll just be there defending all day and more than likely fall into a trap and get punched in the face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 5, 2016)

When the fuck does Sakura have better stamina and speed than Orihime? The fuck did we miss there when she can still react to Yhwach's attacks? Did Sakura suddenly get a boost to the equivalent of EoS Naruto and Sasuke or something recently?


----------



## Divell (Jul 5, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Sakura beats Orihime in every stat apart from defense.
> 
> Offense (which Orihime has 0 from the get go), stamina, power, durability and probably even speed Sakura can best her at. *What does Orihime have to even put down Sakura?* She'll just be there defending all day and more than likely fall into a trap and get punched in the face.


Her boobs, and a shield that send the hit it received back.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jul 6, 2016)

Well, Orihime have the shield that slice in half the opponent, if she's faster it should work I think. For her stamina, maybe it isn't great but her shield heal even the reiatsu


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jul 6, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> Well, Orihime have the shield that slice in half the opponent, if she's faster it should work I think. For her stamina, maybe it isn't great but her shield heal even the reiatsu



There are issues with that.

She hasn't used it often, and it had varying levels of success. I'm pretty sure she tried to cut somebody early on in the Soul Society arc, but the dude cut her hair pieces out of the air before they could do anything. iirc

As far as I know, she hasn't used it recent enough on any more durable enemies enough that the stats for that move would be good enough.

If her cutting move (more like rejecting the concept that there is that piece of the person's body holding them in one piece) could be equated to her ability to shield to some degree, then maybe it could work, but I don't think the abilities are correlated like that. I mean, I think it would make sense to do that, to some degree. She rejects an attack of whatever magnitude, and she rejects a thing being whole, given that splitting it is within whatever magnitude. But I'm a dumb dumb. It's probably retarded to even think that thought. I don't even know how that line of thought would relate to her "healing" anyway. Her power is so odd, and awesome, and underwhelmingly overpowered.

I always saw her as the unwoken god of Bleach. Her power has so much potential to be just...mind breakingly op. Maybe it'll be done soon. I mean, with all the opness that Kubo has thrown around lately with the Quincies and stuff, maybe, hopefully Orihime will finally get the spotlight. But it's doubtful. Kubo has always hated Ichigo's friends.

Edit : lol, disliked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sougo (Jul 6, 2016)

Orihime faster than Sakura? How the hell?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sougo said:


> Orihime faster than Sakura? How the hell?



because bleach is still an ongoing manga
Chances are Orihime going to get the 4 digit mach which is getting scaled to almost anyone

and

Sakura is obviously stuck at 2 or 3 digit mach. She ain't getting scaled to Naruto. and that Bullshit PIS moment with Kaguya is bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stein (Jul 6, 2016)

Goddess of Bleach
Not Yoruichi

Orihime rejects both her own and Sakura's existence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2016)

So Orihime got a huge upgrade? Maybe I should pick Bleach back up.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jul 6, 2016)

Roman said:


> So Orihime got a huge upgrade? Maybe I should pick Bleach back up.


Ain't much to see now that it's being axed.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2016)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> Ain't much to see now that it's being axed.



Which is good for me since I can now finish it all at once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 6, 2016)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> Ain't much to see now that it's being axed.


Is it really?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 6, 2016)

with how big the series has become SJ probably have no more power to axe it. Just take a look at Hxh or those other series they can do whatever they want and they aren't as big as the big three.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 6, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> with how big the series has become SJ probably have no more power to axe it. Just take a look at Hxh or those other series they can do whatever they want and they aren't as big as the big three.


HxH sold like 4 million in a year with no chapter releases when the anime was airing. Who would drop something like that? Very few manga even hit the 1m mark yearly (probably like 25~ or less)


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 6, 2016)

that's my point even if Bleach is failing a month or so they would have a prospect of it picking up later on so they wouldn't have drop it just because of a failure in 1 arc

 big 3 is their cash cow.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 6, 2016)

bleach isn't being cut by Shounen Jump, it's being cut by Kubo

now the question is

did Kubo intend to fuck it up like this

or is going to write a sequel series?

the answer to both is we just don't know

probably the former tho

and oh yeah

good thread


----------



## Imagine (Jul 6, 2016)

Dartg.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 6, 2016)

imagine


----------



## Imagine (Jul 6, 2016)

Stay small


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 7, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> I did see them tank hits
> 
> the fact that they use an active ability to achieve better durability does not mean that their durability without it is completely shit especially in relation to characters from another verse all together
> 
> ...



Unaccepted stats don't matter, because they're not accepted 

I'm going to reset for a second, simply because I'm honestly not going to read such a big wall of text concerning points that don't really matter. 

1) Show me Madara or Sasuke being a tank
2) Show me BASE Naruto character tanking feats that are above what Orihime's shield scales too...in context that it would matter to Sakura...I'll wait 
3) God-tier Naruto character feats mean what in this fight? I'm talking about the manga version of Sasuke, and regular Madara. Juubito, Juudara, Naruto, Kaguya, 8 gated Gai, and 2 SG Kakashi should all be excluded from this topic. 
4) Sakura never surrounded anybody using bunshins, that is the point.



Trax said:


> *Wow completely  dodged the point and I dare say, you purposely interpreted it as you like. *
> 
> and yes the state does matter, in character sakura would go for a casual punch for a test, _and once she've learned about the shield's abilities, she would resort to different tactics to pull out a direct hit without  hitting the shield.
> _
> ...


Didn't dodge any points, just skimmed it because I was busy at the time. 

Your idea that IC Sakura would use that tactic is faulty simply because she hasn't ever been shown to us that tactic IC. So why would she do it in this fight? 

Going by DTs opinion and pretending it is a fact doesn't give Sakura the win when he only knows half of what he is talking about. 

Tsunade's feats suggest that SHE can regen from far more than Sakura. Hashirama's comment about Sakura in comparison to Tsunade was based on outdated information. Unless you have a scan from a credible source stating that Sakura's Byakugou is on Tsunade's level, it isn't. 

The bunshin method as you explained it isn't a tactic she has used IC, even when it would have been a great idea. So once again, why would she use it all of a sudden now? Same applied to her summoning IC.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 7, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Orihime is trash



I can't believe it took somebody that long through the thread to say that.


Thank you CD.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I can't believe it took somebody that long through the thread to say that.
> 
> 
> Thank you CD.


should've been a first page response, honestly 

OBD is slacking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jul 7, 2016)

But Orihime is the Spirit King's heart*.

*Citation needed


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 7, 2016)

Sakura should be 3 digits.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jag77 said:


> Sakura should be 3 digits


That's only going to happen if you are scaling her to Hashirama


----------



## Sablés (Jul 7, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I can't believe it took somebody that long through the thread to say that.
> 
> 
> Thank you CD.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> should've been a first page response, honestly
> 
> OBD is slacking



I'd be more worried if that didn't go without saying.


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 7, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> That's only going to happen if you are scaling her to Hashirama



I kinda recall a Rasenshuriken 3 digit feat that scales to her apparently?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 7, 2016)

that was 2 digit mach which came from pain.


----------



## Vicotex (Jul 7, 2016)

^it was upgraded to 3digit as of recent


----------



## Jikaishin (Jul 7, 2016)

So it's a fight about 2 useless satellite character who exist only to heal people and be in some sort of love triangle ...

Which one is the most useless is left to debate but I would go with Sakura only because at least Orihime has least screen time so she hasn't polluted the manga with her existence more than Sakura


----------



## Sougo (Jul 7, 2016)

This fight should take place in a black hole.


----------



## uchihakil (Jul 7, 2016)

Katsuyu can melt the shield

Orihime has shit durability
Orihime is slower
Orihime has no viable offensive attack
-Sakura while weakened crossed a continent from the epicentre of a gravity orb in seconds (when kaguya was sealed)
- sakura actually moved a couple of meters before an attach could get to her that RSM naruto considered fast (kaguya's rabbit arm) though it's unquantifiable yet it's still a boost in her speed
- sakura can hit the ground and jump blitz orihime before she realizes she's in mid air - sakura can regenerate from her blows + blunt attacks are really not as effective compared to cutting attacks, she tanks her blows

I think sakura wins

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 7, 2016)

uchihakil said:


> Sakura while weakened crossed a continent from the epicentre of a gravity orb in seconds


actually she took a whole night.



uchihakil said:


> sakura actually moved a couple of meters before an attach could get to her that RSM naruto considered fast



Obvious PIS.


----------



## uchihakil (Jul 7, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> actually she took a whole night.
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious PIS.



-No dude, she did'nt comepletely evade the attack, she moved a couple of meters

-It took her a whole night??? Do you know how fast chibaku tensei forms?? Madara in an instant created continent level chibaku tensei, CT is fast, so it definately did'nt take sakura or whole night, more like a some seconds


----------



## Catamount (Jul 7, 2016)

oh god literally the fight of the worst female characters in shounen 
Orihime gets toren to shread in first seconds. She has no speed, no proper battle straregies knowledge, no physical strength, no fighting spirit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 7, 2016)

uchihakil said:


> Madara in an instant created continent level chibaku



you are either confusing the feats here or making some bullshit.

 Sakura didn't evade any shit that came from Madara,

Sakura never run a continent size shit, those rocks are compiled together from smaller rocks, we don't know how they evaded it but they don't need to run out of the battlefield and cross a continent to avoid that shit they only need to jump out of the way for each rock that is going to hit them just like what Kakashi did when Naruto and Sasuke successfully sealed Kaguya... She did run from one country to another in one night at the final battle which would normally take a jounin 2 days as shown in the beginning of shippuden.



Catamount said:


> Orihime gets toren to shread in first seconds. She has no speed, no proper battle straregies knowledge, no physical strength, no fighting spirit.



She has country level shield.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 7, 2016)

In what way is Orihime even competition for Sakura?
Sakura would speed blitz her

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Sakura would speed blitz her


Except bleach is currently faster than Naruto top tier and Orihime isn't getting blitz there.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 7, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> She has country level shield.





Catamount said:


> She has *no speed*, no proper battle straregies knowledge, no physical strength,* no fighting spirit*.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 7, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Except bleach is currently faster than Naruto top tier and Orihime isn't getting blitz there.


when did you stop reading bleach that you say Orihime is not stomped and even off-paneled?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 7, 2016)

I never said she wasn't getting stomp though.

But you should give feats where it is due.

 Orihime is definitely trash tier but she still has the strength to survive in that verse.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 7, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Orihime is definitely trash tier but she still has the strength to survive in that verse.


That strength is called "Kurosaki Ichigo & Co protecting lame chick again".
If Ichigo does not enter this fight, Sakura wins immediately.


----------



## uchihakil (Jul 7, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> you are either confusing the feats here or making some bullshit.
> 
> Sakura didn't evade any shit that came from Madara,
> 
> ...



I was telling you how fast CT forms, not that sakura dodged anything from madara, and team 7 did travel continent level distance to avoid getting pulled by the force of gravity

And sakura did move a couple of meters before getting swooped by kaguyas chakra arms, calling it PIS is you being biased because its a feat


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 7, 2016)

uchihakil said:


> and team 7 did travel continent level distance to avoid getting pulled by the force of gravity


 no.


----------



## uchihakil (Jul 7, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> no.



Get off orihime's titts already, I don't like sakura but orihime has no way of taking her down, but believe what you want


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 7, 2016)

uchihakil said:


> Get off orihime's titts already, I don't like sakura but orihime has no way of taking her down, but believe what you want



And Sakura has no way of killing Orihime, get that nonsense out of here.


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 7, 2016)

Orihime's attack is supposed to reflect both sides of her shield (power or rejection and power of her def), so she really should be able to kill Sakura when it comes down to it.


----------



## Kupz (Jul 7, 2016)

Sakura FTW
Orihime's shield will be destroy by sakura

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Jikaishin (Jul 7, 2016)

uchihakil said:


> I was telling you how fast CT forms, not that sakura dodged anything from madara, and team 7 did travel continent level distance to avoid getting pulled by the force of gravity
> 
> And sakura did move a couple of meters before getting swooped by kaguyas chakra arms, calling it PIS is you being biased because its a feat



If we go like that Naruto RSM, 9 rasen shuriken each powered by the bijuu did no damage to Kaguya but the punch of Sakura break a horn of Kaguya so Sakura>Naruto


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2016)

Sablés said:


> I'd be more worried if that didn't go without saying.


well, if you look at certain posts here, it seems to be a necessary thing to say

such a sad state of affairs...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 7, 2016)

Kupz said:


> Sakura FTW
> Orihime's shield will be destroy by sakura


Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## uchihakil (Jul 7, 2016)

Jikaishin said:


> If we go like that Naruto RSM, 9 rasen shuriken each powered by the bijuu did no damage to Kaguya but the punch of Sakura break a horn of Kaguya so Sakura>Naruto



Well that was just to make sakura relevant, and naruto straight up took out her arm with a chakra claw, the super tailed beast rasenshurikens exploded upon contact too


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2016)

Stop downplaying Orihime. She has, at minimum, country-level speed. Her shield bisects gg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 7, 2016)

The fuck is country level speed?

Also her offensive power has always paled in comparison to her defense regardless of whether or not they are "suppose" to be comparable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarkLight013 (Jul 7, 2016)

yeah
sakura wins on my watch
not because Orihime has bigger boobs she will win


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 7, 2016)

Kupz said:


> Sakura FTW
> Orihime's shield will be destroy by sakura



When in the hell Sakura have Country+ DC?
Or speeds around Mach 4000+?
Because Orihime was able to defend against Yhwach's attacks for awhile, what has Sakura actually done that was something?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> The fuck is country level speed?
> 
> Also her offensive power has always paled in comparison to her defense regardless of whether or not they are "suppose" to be comparable.



This is what happens when you become a mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## uchihakil (Jul 7, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> And Sakura has no way of killing Orihime, get that nonsense out of here.



Naah, katsuyu melts her shield, sakura punches the ground and orihme falls like the mini juubis or sakura sends large chunks of the earth at orihime, plus sakura has more stamina, so she outlasts orihime


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't take you seriously when you say Katsuya can melt her shield and being honest about it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 7, 2016)

I'll admit I haven't read bleach in about 3-4 months, but I have to ask, what makes Orihime (who has always been gutter tier physically) reacting to Ywatchs attacks any less BS than Sakura tagging Kaguya? Her Barriers sorta get a pass because, iirc, Urahara noted that her barriers are special or some shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkLight013 (Jul 7, 2016)

uchihakil said:


> Naah, katsuyu melts her shield, sakura punches the ground and orihme falls like the mini juubis or sakura sends large chunks of the earth at orihime, plus sakura has more stamina, so she outlasts orihime



pretty much this


----------



## DarkLight013 (Jul 7, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> I can't take you seriously when you say Katsuya can melt her shield and being honest about it.



and what do you thin orihime will use against sakura's punch?
his titties?


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 7, 2016)

DarkLight013 said:


> and what do you thin orihime will use against sakura's punch?
> his titties?



Orihime just needs to tire her out simply put.


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 7, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Except bleach is currently faster than Naruto top tier and Orihime isn't getting blitz there.




Show me these Orihime speed feats 



Hamaru said:


> Orihime's attack is supposed to reflect both sides of her shield (power or rejection and power of her def), so she really should be able to kill Sakura when it comes down to it.



She won't even have time to put her shield up.


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 7, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> The fuck is country level speed?
> 
> Also her offensive power has always paled in comparison to her defense regardless of whether or not they are "suppose" to be comparable.


"Country level speed" was something Nightly said as a joke. I'm guessing some people thought that was an actual thing.

As for Orihime's attack power, it isn't that it paled in power due to her not having it, it paled because her lack of killing intent:


Tsubaki was actually upset with her for using such a weak attack, meaning it could have been much stronger if her intent was there. In actuality, her attack power should match her def.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 7, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> In actuality, he attack power should match her def.



Where are these receipts at


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2016)

Country-level speed is a thing.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 7, 2016)

I came here to throw something like "Rukia>>>>"kurosaki-kyun"" but the cancer on this waifus war kinda got me bored 
Anyway BL Sakura definitely will collapse a hole below orihime 
She is definitely smart enough for that and has done so in the manga 
So unless orihime shield can protect her from a bunch of rocks falling on her she is done for
I see bern at least has a good taste for Pokemon girls,tho


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2016)

I have the best taste here. It's why I feel perfectly justified in talking down to others for reading comics or watching anime because they believe it to be good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> So unless orihime shield can protect her from a bunch of rocks falling on her she is done for



she can sit on it


----------



## Imagine (Jul 7, 2016)

@Nighty 

Why are you allowing this trash thread to stay open you trash mod.

Trash.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imagine (Jul 7, 2016)

Did I mention that you were trash? Cause you're trash.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2016)

looks mostly on topic to me 

and there's debate going on

which rules is it breaking?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2016)

She looks like an ancient alien with that big ass forehead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 7, 2016)

OBD 2016: The Waifu Wars.

Coming soon to a trash can near you.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Where are these receipts at



Tsubaki's ability is to reflect both sides of her shield in order to split her opponent in half. That isn't hard to understand, as it is stated in her very first fight. We then learn later that her lack of killing intent is her problem. Or do you not understand how to read?


----------



## Hamaru (Jul 7, 2016)

Also, I said "should" not "does" just in case people's illiteracy can't tell the difference.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2016)

don't let me catch you doing this again


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't negotiate with terrorists

now remain on topic my children

debate orihime and sakura


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 8, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> Tsubaki's ability is to reflect both sides of her shield in order to split her opponent in half. That isn't hard to understand, as it is stated in her very first fight. We then learn later that her lack of killing intent is her problem. Or do you not understand how to read?



I'm not the one who has problems reading. My post clearly quotes this sentence:



> In actuality, he attack power should match her def.



Now show us the receipts using the manga for the basis of this claim....or predictably show how you made shit up


----------



## Heisu (Jul 8, 2016)

Lmfao Shitkura gets stomped. 

She doesn't have the speed to blitz Orihime, and any attack she does gets redirected back her. GG no re. Deal with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 8, 2016)

Tsubaki has to get inside the person for the shield to cut them in half. 


Zensuki said:


> Now show us the receipts using the manga for the basis of this claim....or predictably show how you made shit up


They posted the scan saying that her attack had no killing intent and Tsubaki works like all her other fucking powers, i.e. its based off her emotions and will or whatever. No killing intent means that he wont do shit to anyone


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2016)

Well this thread is going nowhere.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 8, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Country-level speed is a thing.


What's that, the speed of plate tectonics?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clowe (Jul 9, 2016)

Sakura doesn't have the power to break Orihime's shields and Orihime doesn't have the offensive power to deal with Sakura's regeneration, meanwhile Orihime's reaction speed shits on Sakura's body speed, so she's never landing a hit.

This fight goes nowhere.

Orihime does have superior milkbags though.


----------



## Veggie (Jul 9, 2016)

Clowe said:


> Sakura doesn't have the power to break Orihime's shields and Orihime doesn't have the offensive power to deal with Sakura's regeneration, meanwhile Orihime's reaction speed shits on Sakura's body speed, so she's never landing a hit.
> 
> This fight goes nowhere.
> 
> *Orihime does have superior milkbags though.*


Hell yeah ck

And hell Sakura has none lol

Orihime wins this match anyways.


----------



## Divell (Jul 9, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> I did see them tank hits
> 
> the fact that they use an active ability to achieve better durability does not mean that their durability without it is completely shit especially in relation to characters from another verse all together
> 
> ...


Yhwach as of now is actually super casual country lv, all of Madara's chibaku tensei had a middle to low country kinetic energy, Yhwach as of now is actually superior to Six Path Madara.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Jul 9, 2016)

What happens when Sakura transforms herself into Kurosaki-kun and how would she respond to that?

Hmmm?

Hmmm?

She can't handle it, I bet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 9, 2016)

Divell said:


> Yhwach as of now is actually super casual country lv, all of Madara's chibaku tensei had a middle to low country kinetic energy, Yhwach as of now is actually superior to Six Path Madara.



Base Madara is country level, Divell.

Six Paths is small planet level via powerscaling.

Just give it up already.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Base Madara is country level, Divell.
> 
> Six Paths is small planet level via powerscaling.
> 
> Just give it up already.


I'm pretty sure Madara was only moon level from his own feat. Do we scale him to Toneri all of a sudden? I mean he comes off as a bigger threat in general, but the Last happened later on and whatnot.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 9, 2016)

madara is totes not planet level anything


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 9, 2016)

Madara ain't above last nardo 
Only kaguya has such benefits from being the strongest ohtsuki by default


----------



## Divell (Jul 9, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Base Madara is country level, Divell.
> 
> Six Paths is small planet level via powerscaling.
> 
> Just give it up already.


By his own feats and escaling he is at best, giving him a huge wank conitinent. Rinnegan Madara is island to really low country, like Kenpachi, Ichigo, Aizen, and most Bleach high tiers, heck Sasuke, by his own feats is island to country at best like Madara. Other than that Yhwach is country+ casual before absorbing Ichigo's power BY FEATS. Madara is only country in Six Paths (two rinnegan), nothing higher than that.


----------



## Divell (Jul 9, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Madara ain't above last nardo
> Only kaguya has such benefits from being the strongest ohtsuki by default


She can't considering this

she was dismembered by a lower version of Naruto, the one from the last is actually stronger.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2016)

Err, by feats Madara raised a large number of CTs and based on the updated and smaller size of the Naruto planet that we got from the curvature shot, it was calced at being moon level due to the energy expanded in raising, gathering, and holding together those huge balls of rubble. Before that he was continent level by scaling (after a nerf due to the same planet size change) and it hasn't changed since regarding his Juubi Jinchuuriki form. He only gets the moon feat with two Rinnegan and the Shinjuu absorbed though.

I'm not sure where you're getting these random energy levels from.


----------



## Divell (Jul 9, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Err, by feats Madara raised a large number of CTs and based on the updated and smaller size of the Naruto planet that we got from the curvature shot, it was calced at being moon level due to the energy expanded in raising, gathering, and holding together those huge balls of rubble. Before that he was continent level by scaling (after a nerf due to the same planet size change) and it hasn't changed since regarding his Juubi Jinchuuriki form. He only gets the moon feat with two Rinnegan and the Shinjuu absorbed though.
> 
> I'm not sure where you're getting these random energy levels from.


You are talking about this right?

You can't scan from curvatory sight when that shit varies more than the size of Kyuubi, those things are only a couple of multiple miles in sight and the kinetic energy of the biggest is what make him country. They are smaller than the shinju's base for fuck's sake. I don't know where you got that shit being the size of the moon when they aren't even close to that.


----------



## Roggiano (Jul 9, 2016)

Divell said:


> You are talking about this right?
> 
> You can't scan from curvatory sight when that shit varies more than the size of Kyuubi, those things are only a couple of multiple miles in sight and the kinetic energy of the biggest is what make him country. They are smaller than the shinju's base for fuck's sake. I don't know where you got that shit being the size of the moon when they aren't even close to that.


Divell, you know you even looked at the calc of that feat in the first place?  Back in March?


That being said, I thought the final tally here ended up continent, not moon level (and to my recollection, we didn't use KE because we would have had to use an assumed timeframe, which wouldn't fly)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2016)

Why are you using the anime for a reference?

It's based on this shot by the way as far as the curvature goes. It's the clearest shot we have. Do you have some better reference point?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> Divell, you know you even looked at the calc of that feat in the first place?  Back in March?
> 
> 
> That being said, I thought the final tally here ended up continent, not moon level...


It gets bigger in the comments.



> Madara's CT- PE version, because y'all are being bitches
> V=4.023314E16m^3
> Density-2800m^3
> Mass=1.12653E20kg
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jul 9, 2016)

Roggiano said:


> Divell, you know you even looked at the calc of that feat in the first place?  Back in March?
> 
> 
> That being said, I thought the final tally here ended up continent, not moon level (and to my recollection, we didn't use KE because we would have had to use an assumed timeframe, which wouldn't fly)


The calc comes from a bad scaling @LazyWaka confusing the crater of the Bijuu damas, with the one in the middle and making a bad scaling from the roots from there. I calculated them myself from the same crate he did and the size end up way smaller than he had calculated it. Heck I even calculated the kinetic energy of the biggest one in there and is still only 59.4093255258 petatons of TNT. Even if we wrongly multiply all that by 22 (number of meteor) is only 1.30700516252 exatons of TNT (EtTNT), and that's doing the stupidity of taking them all as equal in size as the biggest looking one. Six Path Madara is continent wanking only. Not even close to moon lv. In my calc I actually got it as 3.99733697419 petatons of TNT (PtTNT) using the same method and high calcs only. If we take our times and calculate the Kinetic Energy of every single one of the Chibaku Tensei it would end up in country lv only.


----------



## Divell (Jul 9, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why are you using the anime for a reference?
> 
> It's based on this shot by the way as far as the curvature goes. It's the clearest shot we have. Do you have some better reference point?


Again fucking curvature is not well to be used when those motherfuckers varies more than Goku's power lv. Specially when the curvatures star way off in the horizon. And for a clearer view

can't be used for scaling.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> It gets bigger in the comments.


Already answered this


> The calc comes from a bad scaling @LazyWaka confusing the crater of the Bijuu damas, with the one in the middle and making a bad scaling from the roots from there. I calculated them myself from the same crate he did and the size end up way smaller than he had calculated it. Heck I even calculated the kinetic energy of the biggest one in there and is still only 59.4093255258 petatons of TNT. Even if we wrongly multiply all that by 22 (number of meteor) is only 1.30700516252 exatons of TNT (EtTNT), and that's doing the stupidity of taking them all as equal in size as the biggest looking one. Six Path Madara is continent wanking only. Not even close to moon lv. In my calc I actually got it as 3.99733697419 petatons of TNT (PtTNT) using the same method and high calcs only. If we take our times and calculate the Kinetic Energy of every single one of the Chibaku Tensei it would end up in country lv only.


The scaling of the roots comes from a wrong scaling in the first place.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jul 21, 2016)

I just thought of something. Does Orihime have any means of quickly summoning the Shun Shun Rikka from long distances?

Because there's a scenario in this fight that would require it, and if she can't, then Sakura would win. What I mean is, assume the fight starts with Sakura entering Byakugou. She tries to rush Orihime, but Orihime blocks and counters with Shiten Koshun. Sakura regens and backs away (her regeneration is equal to Hashirama's in base; Madara stated such), but notices that the source of Orihime's powers is the Shun Shun Rikka. So Sakura decides the optimal way to defeat Orihime is _use Kawarimi to swap herself with the Shun Shun Rikka _(or alternatively, swap herself with Orihime) getting rid of Orihime's entire arsenal in one go. If Orihime can't do as I outlined at the top of my post, then she has no means of keeping Sakura from killing her at that point.


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 21, 2016)

Karyu Endan said:


> I just thought of something. Does Orihime have any means of quickly summoning the Shun Shun Rikka from long distances?
> 
> Because there's a scenario in this fight that would require it, and if she can't, then Sakura would win. What I mean is, assume the fight starts with Sakura entering Byakugou. She tries to rush Orihime, but Orihime blocks and counters with Shiten Koshun. Sakura regens and backs away (her regeneration is equal to Hashirama's in base; Madara stated such), but notices that the source of Orihime's powers is the Shun Shun Rikka. So Sakura decides the optimal way to defeat Orihime is _use Kawarimi to swap herself with the Shun Shun Rikka _(or alternatively, swap herself with Orihime) getting rid of Orihime's entire arsenal in one go. If Orihime can't do as I outlined at the top of my post, then she has no means of keeping Sakura from killing her at that point.



Hmmm...I think she can as her barrier has worked VERY quickly while she was pretty far away herself. But I'm not certain Substitution Jutsu can actually WORK that way(since her Barrier is not tangible like that) as that's something more like Sasuke's RinneSharingan ability.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jul 21, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> Hmmm...I think she can as her barrier has worked VERY quickly while she was pretty far away herself. But I'm not certain Substitution Jutsu can actually WORK that way(since her Barrier is not tangible like that) as that's something more like Sasuke's RinneSharingan ability.



The barrier isn't tangible, but the hairpins _are._ That's what I was referring to. Take away the hairpins and Orihime's reduced to a muggle.

And Substitution's _always_ worked like that. Kakashi switches places with one of Naruto's Chadow Clones during the bell test, and Sakura herself swapped with logs that were laying around in the Forest of Death to dodge some of the Sound Trio's attacks. It differs from Amenotejikara in that the effect isn't instantaneous and you have to be one of the objects being swapped. Amenotejikara's nothing more than a faster, more versatile Substitution; he may have swapped with Sakura's discarded flak jacket, but given prep time _any Genin_ could do the same.


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't think Sakura is going to be able to switch places with a Fairy or the Hairpin they spawned from if most Bleach enemies can't target them(unless it's Tsubaki who usually charges in head on).


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 27, 2016)

Karyu Endan said:


> The barrier isn't tangible, but the hairpins _are._ That's what I was referring to. Take away the hairpins and Orihime's reduced to a muggle.
> 
> And Substitution's _always_ worked like that. Kakashi switches places with one of Naruto's Chadow Clones during the bell test, and Sakura herself swapped with logs that were laying around in the Forest of Death to dodge some of the Sound Trio's attacks. It differs from Amenotejikara in that the effect isn't instantaneous and you have to be one of the objects being swapped. Amenotejikara's nothing more than a faster, more versatile Substitution; he may have swapped with Sakura's discarded flak jacket, but given prep time _any Genin_ could do the same.



It annoys me to no end how Kishimoto threw out most of the Part I stuff.


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 27, 2016)

If this thread goes on any longer it may just reach Tsuna vs Law levels.


----------

